
Experience the latest image from Himawari 8 when you open a new tab in Chrome - domoritz
https://github.com/domoritz/himawari-8-chrome
======
detaro
Cool!

you might be interested in this link and especially the links in the
discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10977295](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10977295)

~~~
domoritz
Yeah. That post inspired me to build this extension in the first place. I
don't look much at my desktop (there is always something on top of it) so I
figures a good place would be the new tab page. Earth is just beautiful and it
makes me happy to have these high quality images available almost in real
time.

